# Natural lighting?



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has cut out a area of the loft roof and laid in glass, for a natural light sourse....

If som how did it go??

We are planing on doing this for mine, but I wanted to see if someone else had and their results with it.

In doors we use very expensive light, that work as the sun does...

-Hilly


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

We do not have one but wanted to have one when we built our loft. We talked to other club members before doing so and the feedback we got on it was negative. While the lighting was very good it didnt hold up very good when it rained, seemed the flyers they knew that had them had a very hard time keeping it from leaking.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not use glass ,but because I was using a metal roof, we just put a few of the opaque ribbed panels on with the other metal ribbed panels, they work great, no direct sun can get in so it does not get too hot, but it adds alot of light. I do not have a direct pic of it, but with this pic you can see how it adds light into the loft that would otherwise be dark. a bit of it shows in the pic at the top.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

As you can see I did the same as Spirit. It is easier than putting a skyline into the roof.

Hope this helps,
Tony


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, I did the same, corugated plastic sheets are larger and easier to insulate than skylite.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I have mine in my videos...Saves money and more feed that I can buy than to pay for the energy company...I noticed that my birds can't get enough sunlight even I have the open aviary...So I changed the plywood to plastic roofs like spirit has...


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice...I plan on doing that too and it will be much cheaper than skylighted glass. I saw them at Lowes.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I also have corrugated plastic panels, I have sort of a semi-opaque one that lets light through but if something walks over it the pigeons can't see it (I think they don't like that)


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

It pays to spend the money and get a good grade of corrugated plastic, the cheap ones last a few years at best before disintegrating


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for you comments and the photos!!!

Thinking it can be done, and seeing it are two different things .

Thanks!
-Hilly


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

darkfur said:


> It pays to spend the money and get a good grade of corrugated plastic, the cheap ones last a few years at best before disintegrating


We didnt do this 3 years ago and it bit us in the rear after the first year! We where in the final week before the end of the YB season and living in FLA a tropical storm hit us. The wind gusts, litterly took the rook off and though the birds did not get out, it shook them up pretty bad. We still faired well on the 300 miler but it should have been better for us as we have the blood to do it. They were simply still scared.


----------

